# Do your chis wear collar?



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw so many cute collars out there and my don't wear collar......


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

None of mine wear them. But there are so many cute ones! I have a really nice bling bling one that I had made when Lexie was younger, but none of them will wear it. :/


----------



## Oz_Nic (Nov 12, 2010)

Milo wears a collar 90% off the time. I can't seem to find a nice one that is small enough for Honey lol. There are some very pretty collar's around.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel wears one all the time as she goes out to potty (well except when she sleeps in her crate).

The other 3 don't really wear them in the house but I have loads for them.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeez Kristi! Is Laurel the step child or what! Poor thing can't go on vacation she's too noisy in hotels, she hasta go outside and potty, holy cow. We'd better watch out or she and Gretel are gonna run away together and start an unloved dogs-convention!


(only teasing my dear) I have a soft spot for Laurel as her colors and size reminds me of my Grans dog.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey wears one everyday. She has 4 we switch off every few days.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

All of mine wear their collars all the time. When we go for walks they wear a harness, I dont attach a leash to their collars unless its an unexpected thing like an unplanned stop into petco and we dont have a harness with us. All of my dogs potty outside, so I like them to always have a collar with tag, plus I think theyre cute. Reese actually gets upset when I take his collar off, because when he was a puppy it meant we were going out and he was going in his crate. He gets anxious when his collar comes off and is thrilled to put it back on. After baths I say "want to get your collar Reesie?" and he comes running and jumps around so excited to have it back on


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine wear them when we go out, but only for their tags.
They walk on harnesses. 
They dont wear them indoors though. x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine do not wear collars unless I take them out, then they wear them on their harnesses. I don't use them indoors because they play together and I'm paranoid they will somehow get interlocked and get hurt or choke themselves when I'm not around. The door to my house leads to a enclosed/gated yard so even if they ran out of the door (they never try though) they couldn't get out, so I don't worry about ID. They are both also microchipped.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

no collars here. I carry their dog tags in my car in case we need them to prove they are vaccinated and licensed


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All mine wear them all the time except Smoke. He outgrew his, then started having seizures so for safety, I kept it off. Now that his seizures are controlled, I have to get him a new one. They go out to potty and the collars have their rabies tag on them and microchip info for the ones that are microchipped. And I like the fact that if necessary, I can hook a finger in a collar for a bit of control. (No, I don't pull it so it will hurt their neck, but sometimes the only way I can get Lexxi out of Twiggy's crate at night when it's bedtime is to grab her collar and then she comes quietly. lol)


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Only when they leave the house.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey wears a collar most of the time, Ziva has yet to find a collar she can't destroy (scratching to bits).


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes, Leila always wears a collar. I take her out back so much to potty everyday, so i attach her leash to the collar. If we are going OUT out, then she is harnessed. I wouldn't want her to have to wear a harness all day, just for our frequent potty outings.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Betty & Goose are the only ones who have collars right now, they were wearing them full time but Goose's was wearing a patch of chest hair away - so now they only wear them if we're out in public. Which is not often. LOL

Infact, right now the cat is wearing Bettys collar to keep her cone on.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> Jeez Kristi! Is Laurel the step child or what! Poor thing can't go on vacation she's too noisy in hotels, she hasta go outside and potty, holy cow. We'd better watch out or she and Gretel are gonna run away together and start an unloved dogs-convention!
> 
> 
> (only teasing my dear) I have a soft spot for Laurel as her colors and size reminds me of my Grans dog.


Hehehe it comes w/ being over 10 lbs in our house.

I make hubby go outside to potty, too


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

My pups have collars with their rabies/licensing tags but the only time they wear them is when we go out.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hehehe it comes w/ being over 10 lbs in our house.
> 
> I make hubby go outside to potty, too


hehehe too funny.

Gretel doesn't make the cut yet but I almost wish I had a 10lber running around. Godric is on his way if I can get any meat on his bones. 

As for hubby pottying outside....I may have to take a leaf out of your book :angel9:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> hehehe too funny.
> 
> Gretel doesn't make the cut yet but I almost wish I had a 10lber running around. Godric is on his way if I can get any meat on his bones.
> 
> As for hubby pottying outside....I may have to take a leaf out of your book :angel9:


Trigger's being trained ATM as he's 7 lbs and IMO its just too much pee and poo for the potty pads! So haha, he has his collar on a lot, too.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL poor Kristi's hubby , that gave me such a good laugh haha

mine wear collars at all times not just because it is the law but i feel like they are safer with them on  .


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

when we first got Maya, I bought her a little pink collar with a bell on it, as advised by the breeder, and she absolutely froze on me. Would not move, eat, do anything at all - she hated it. She is such a stubborn little girl, lol. So, to this day, she still does not wear a collar.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

JennB said:


> when we first got Maya, I bought her a little pink collar with a bell on it, as advised by the breeder, and she absolutely froze on me. Would not move, eat, do anything at all - she hated it. She is such a stubborn little girl, lol. So, to this day, she still does not wear a collar.


a lot of puppies are like that  but if you put them on for short periods of time they get used to it  , keona used to scratch at hers now she acts like she doesn't even have one on .
after bath time all mine actually line up to get their collars put back on haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter wears his collar when we're out and about and also wehn i leave him home alone just incase and when i come back from work up until we go to sleep


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey wears one every time she goes out to the toilet or if we leave the house but not inside


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky doesn't wear a collar, his name tag is attached to his harness.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Rocky really looks like my Louie! They could almost be twins! How cute is that?!

Louie has a collar but i've started taking it off in the house because he scratches at it all the time. I might get him a lighter one to get used to maybe a kitten one.
He is walked on his harness though, I don't like walking him on his collar


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah but only when we go out


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi all... My two have only started wearing collars and they are nearly three and two,only cause they look cute in them and i wanted them to have id tags on also but they dont mind them,i walk them on there harnesses though.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

mine all wear collars except Chili he just cant handle it & constantly gets them in his mouth....poor guy is just a mess lol...


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Lavender has a red rolled leather collar (won't break her beautiful coat) with all of her tags on it, her ID tag, rabies tag, and microchip tag. She doesn't wear it all the time. She has a pink collar and leash she had when she came to live with me, too, but she doesn't wear that collar. She wears her harness when we go outside or when she needs to be on a leash. The tags "jingle" and she tries to get them in her mouth when she wears her collar. Silly girl!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> Oh my goodness! Rocky really looks like my Louie! They could almost be twins! How cute is that?!
> 
> Louie has a collar but i've started taking it off in the house because he scratches at it all the time. I might get him a lighter one to get used to maybe a kitten one.
> He is walked on his harness though, I don't like walking him on his collar


Awww Louie is cute. Did you just get him? Were you waiting to get a chi for a while, maybe I am thinking of someone else. I have not been on chi ppl for 6 weeks, moving house and waiting for internet connection!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody wears a collar 24/7. I have a lot of them (kind of an obsession) and I change them out every week or so. He is walked on a harness. 

Actually his main Christmas present is a hand painted tattoo collar from a gal on Etsy. Saw it and just had to have it! 

Tattoo leather CAT collar small dog collar 10 by Anagramfineart

This seller makes the most gorgeous things! I love her work!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody wears a collar 24/7. I have a lot of them (kind of an obsession) and I change them out every week or so. He is walked on a harness.
> 
> Actually his main Christmas present is a hand painted tattoo collar from a gal on Etsy. Saw it and just had to have it!
> 
> ...


Omg Tracy, that's stunning! I *ADORE* it. Gahhhh this is when having 4 is a problem, I could so buy that for 1 but hubby would have me committed if I bought 4 LOL. Plus I just bought them all crystal leather collars. Booo oh well.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine do all the time, for their tags.


----------



## JulieJ (Nov 9, 2010)

Tess has one on all the time. Found a real small at Pet Supplies Plus. Has a cute rhinestone heart on it. She seems to not mind it. I put it on her as soon as I brought her home.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam and Heidi wear collars all the time, although you cant see Adams under his coat. Hannah, my Chiweenie only wears a special fleece lined collar when shes out. She has bad reactions to collars and harnesses and is currently growing out a very unlovely bald patch on her neck!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Both of mine wear collars at all times.

I do tend to switch them up now and then - they each have several!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Lourdes and Roxy wear collars in the summer, they just seem to walk much better with them, but then when it gets colder all three were warm padded harnesses. Peppi can't wear a collar at all, her wheezing gets real bad.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Definitely! They wear a harness when walking outside for the most part, every now and then we'll use the collar for that but mostly the harness. I would freak if they ever ran away for some reason and didn't have a collar on with all of their information on there! So they have to have them on! I love it too because there are so many adorable ones out there! I usuaslly buy a new one every year or sooner if I see one that is extra cute. Right now I'm in love with the pink camo ones they have now lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Only if we are going out and about, never when left home alone


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine all wear collars all the time. They go outside to potty, and although our yard is fenced, I would freak out if one got out somehow and didn't have tags on. Chip doesn't seem to mind his collar at all. The pugs LOVE theirs and line up after baths to put them back on. And they all know which one is theirs, I guess by smell, lol. They are so funny!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine wear their collars regularly since they love to go outside to play.


----------

